
Warren Buffet Can't Find Anything to Buy with Record Cash Holdings - tsunamifury
https://www.wsj.com/articles/warren-buffett-cant-find-anything-big-to-buy-11550745001
======
thinkling
Outline link below [0].

The article mentions at the end, "While he waits for deals, Mr. Buffett has
plowed some of Berkshire’s cash into equity investments, including building a
$39 billion stake in Apple Inc. as of Dec. 31."

But Buffett has actually reduced his investment in Apple recently [1], which
is interesting if he's also sitting on lots of cash and doesn't have better
places to invest it.

EDIT: found this explanation (also [1]):

"Buffett's assistant Debbie Bosanek said the shares sold were not under
Buffett's direct control. "One of the managers other than Warren had a
position in Apple and sold part of it in order to make an unrelated purchase,"
she said in an email to Reuters. "None of the shares under Warren's direction
have ever been sold." "

[0] [https://outline.com/wbZ3HA](https://outline.com/wbZ3HA)

[1] [https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-stock-down-on-
warren-b...](https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-stock-down-on-warren-
buffett-berkshire-hathaway-cut-stake-2019-2?tm_medium=referral)

